# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  The glorious South Island !It's rabbit shooting time :-)

## Kscott

Back from the yearly trip down to Alexandra for some bunny shooting. And the South Island is stunning this time of year. Loads more greenery around than what I saw at Labour weekend, with good grass growth in many paddocks. Less rabbits seen than previous years but still a worthwhile trip.


Long grass and good growth down there meant it was hard to spot out bunny friends sometimes.


Loads of thyme growing everywhere.


18,000 total this year, compared to 10,000 last year. They were quicker at cleaning them up from the park, once the bloody music man stopped singing.


And they end up in one large hole on the property where we shoot. These volunteers were skinning and gutting 1500 odd for DOC for trap bait. By this stage they had been sitting in the sun for a day, and yes, the smell was rank. Could smell it on the road as we kept driving past it.


This chap as a bit of a sore head after a 223 round went in from behind. That's his head twisted over too  :Grin: 


Awesome country we live in ! Best way to spend the weekend in the sunshine - laying on a hillside listening to music and picking off vermin at a decent range. 


These guys couldn't see the funny side of it. Southern hospitality shines again, with the farmer inviting us over for an Easter barbi with the best pav for dessert I've ever eaten.


What better way to spend the day.

New pb of 319m for a kill. Did some hail mary shots at 400+ but couldn't get the windage sorted  :Thumbsup:  but they were more shots for shits n giggles than anything else.

----------


## Wirehunt

Sweet.   What did your crew end up with?

----------


## JoshC

Ewe cruel baaast*rd!    :XD:

----------


## Kscott

Haha.




> Sweet.   What did your crew end up with?


Would say prob @200 all up on this place. More at night than day, but I primarily shot during the day with the Howa going for longer range stuff. At night I had difficulty hitting the ground at my feet  :Grin: 

Smacked 8 over in the last hour on Tuesday night as the sun was setting and I was @200m upwind of them, so they couldn't figure out why their mate sitting next to them suddenly exploded. All while listening to Buena Vista Social Club - very calming !

----------


## SiB

very good article - and lovely promotion of Central.

----------


## gadgetman

Excellent stuff kscott. The southern trip has become a regular on your calendar. Would have to admit that rabbits are my favourite for hunting.

----------


## Bill999

I love the 22 for down there. gets damn expensive with the 12ga/223

----------


## Wirehunt

Where are you getting your permits from?  I don't recall seeing exemptions for all these  PI's coming down....

----------


## Bill999

I lived in the south island for two years mate, rite under all of you noses. easy enough to blend in, just roll the occasional R and dont say anything too smart.....

----------


## Kscott

> I love the 22 for down there. gets damn expensive with the 12ga/223


Buy ammo in bulk and store it. Works out more cost effective in the long run. Plus my weird logic is that if I've already purchased it, I may as well shoot it  :Grin: 

Took the .22 instead of the shottie this time, and will probably do the same again next time, it's quite handy.

Wirehunt, I have a lifetime pass, was born in the South Island  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bill999

the 22 is awesome for learning the running shots on, because it wont drive you broke if you use 500 shots over a few days, so you (meaning I) can try things

----------


## TimeRider

Nice going Kscott  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dougie

Perfect!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Awsome report Kscott thanks for sharing :Cool:

----------


## bully

mean, i wish i could go too.

----------


## Rushy

> I lived in the south island for two years mate, rite under all of you noses. easy enough to blend in, just roll the occasional R and dont say anything too smart.....


Yep, you just slip right under the radar doing that.

----------


## Rushy

18,000 rabbits.  That is a big pot.

----------


## Kscott

It was a worse smell  :Grin:

----------


## Beetroot

How does one get into this Easter bunny shoot?
I've heard about it before but never heard of how to get into it, looks a blast? (pun sort of intended)

Are land owners keen to let people demolish rabbits other times of the year and if so how do you get in contact with them?

----------


## jakewire

Excellent report Kscott.

----------


## Kscott

Ta.




> How does one get into this Easter bunny shoot?
> I've heard about it before but never heard of how to get into it, looks a blast? (pun sort of intended)
> 
> Are land owners keen to let people demolish rabbits other times of the year and if so how do you get in contact with them?


The shoot is organised via the Alexandra Lions Club, farmers put their farms into the pool, and Dave from Lions ballots teams into those farms. Number of farms available = number of teams can shoot. You'll need to be part of a team applying though.

If you're looking for places to shoot, door knocking and hard work gets you places, however a lot of farms down that way use professional shooters and/or poison, so the chances of being able to rock on up and have a go are pretty slim. Look at it from the farmers' perspective - would you let someone you don't know walk around your house taking potshots with firearms ?

----------


## Beetroot

> would you let someone you don't know walk around your house taking potshots with firearms ?


Yeah that is exactly what I expect to be the largest problem, I guess I'll just have to try my luck.
Probably also depends on how much the want the rabbits gone also.

----------


## Rushy

First time I have come across you so welcome to the forum Beetroot

----------


## Beetroot

Cheers thanks Rushy, just joined up the other day, hoping to learn a bit about hunting/shooting in Caterbury.

----------


## Beetroot

How does one sign up for the easter bunny shoot?
I've got a few mates who are keen to enter a team at some stage in he future.

----------


## Colorado

Kscott,
I cannot believe the number of critters that your country produces. It must be all that green grass. If you are willing to go to the far north island where the grass is mostly brown you could shoot a few of these pasture poodles, but certainly not 18,000. You would wipe out three states

----------


## JoshC

> Kscott,
> I cannot believe the number of critters that your country produces. It must be all that green grass. If you are willing to go to the far north island where the grass is mostly brown you could shoot a few of these pasture poodles, but certainly not 18,000. You would wipe out three statesAttachment 11352


And 18,000 will be just the tip of the iceberg too. You need to come over and experience a night out shooting rabbits in Central Otago. On a good night you'll shoot hundreds easily (if you're any good)

----------


## Rushy

> Kscott,
> I cannot believe the number of critters that your country produces. It must be all that green grass. If you are willing to go to the far north island where the grass is mostly brown you could shoot a few of these pasture poodles, but certainly not 18,000. You would wipe out three statesAttachment 11352


Nice rifle Colorado

----------


## Colorado

Thanks Rushy, It's a Remington 700 in 22-250. Killed these prairie dogs at 250 meters with a 16km wind at 10.

----------


## Colorado

Josh C, 

We cannot resist the appeal of your country any longer. My friend Pawnee Josh, and I are planning a visit from the end of November til Christmas. I have read many of your posts and would love to meet you.You'll find Josh's first post in the introductions. He just joined the forum and has some pictures of the area where we spend most of our free time. I know we couldn't give you the quantity of shooting you have in NZ, but we could give you some new things to shoot. We would love to show you or any of the forum members a good time if you care to make the trip. Just don't all come at once. I have found that if you take someone new to your favorite hunting or shooting spots it's like experiencing them for the first time all over again.

----------


## Rushy

Colorado you will be here at a great time of year as spring will be mostly gone summer will be just about be on us.

----------


## JoshC

That's great to hear Colorado. Keep in touch and we'll try and organise meeting up when you arrive and will get some hunting and shooting sorted!

----------


## Colorado

That would be real fun Josh. I will definitely stay in touch. :Thumbsup:

----------

